# 7 weeks old! Stock or Long coat?!



## LGLantin (Jan 6, 2013)

My little boy is 7 weeks old! Do you think he will be a stock or long coat? Anybody with any experience?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Looks stock coated to me but I'm sure more people will chime in. Freaking adorable no matter what!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks stock coated to me too, isn't much fur around the ears. Maybe he'll be a bit plushier of a stock coat though as opposed to a really long stock coat

here's a long stock coat pup off my breeders website


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Easier to compare the images...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

This is my long coat boy Mauser at about 8 weeks of age. You can see the floofies around his ears and face:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

It's a *stock coated* puppy...
Best wishes & congrats!


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

What you guys think of this lil pup ? is he gonna be long or short coated


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Plush coat at 13 weeks:


----------

